# PRR s1 6-4-4-6



## Tjfusmc (Sep 2, 2014)

About 15 years ago, I purchased a prr s1 6-4-4-6 g scale model train from a gentlemen in Knoxville, tn. It was for my grandfather. He passed a few years later and I purchased it again from his estate. Well, I think it's time to move on as I do not have model trains and it's been packed up since 2001. 
My question is this: where in the world would I start to try to sell this? 
It was hand made and looks awesome. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you, Trevor j.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow!
What scale is the model? 



















Andrew


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Trevor
You could start here in the classified ads for free to sell the locomotives. Good photos and a detailed description would help


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Reposted from the OTHER THREAD you started

We need to see a picture or two. Any paperwork you have to establish the provenance will be helpful.

If the locomotive is electric and came from Knoxville, the builder was Buddy Rickert. He was a prolific builder of models of steam locomotives, usually based on various LGB motor blocks. I remember him well from the late 1980s and mid 1990s. A great model builder and a true "Southern Gentleman".

Unfortunately... many folks now in the hobby do not have any knowledge of some of the earliest pioneers in this hobby and so do not appreciate the historical context of these early scratch built and kit-bashed models. I have some models hand built by Bill Welch and some LGB equipment that Bill super detailed and weathered. Most folks seem to have no idea who he is and the influence he had on G scale in the 1980s and 90s.


The forum group is CLASSIFIEDS. You must be a first class member to post there. 
MAYBE a moderator can help you get upgraded under the new owners/software version of this site.


Best of luck.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Garrat, I believe that's the S-2, the S-1 was naked, both experimental.
John


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

John

AS an SPF.... PRR locomotive and car classes do not have hyphens. An NKP S-1 is a Berkshire, a GN S-1 is a Northern, a PRR S1 is a 6-4-4-6 rigid frame duplex.

Andrew posted the correct photos. 

The PRR S2 is their experimental steam turbine 6-8-6 made famous as a model by Lionel.

Nit,nit,nit.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Dr.
The older I get the less I know.
John
PS Doc, it's hyphenated in the subject of the other thread, I have company!


----------

